# Sir Pecks-A-Lot



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

*sigh* Finally they all trust me... All but one.
Excuse me. 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGH!!!
I finally succeeded in them trusting me, (sorta) but one darned yellow guy (feathered legs. Maybe leghorn?) has earned a name for himself.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

He pecks me, my friendly brown guy, (unknown breed) and the other yellow. Mr. Barred Rock McSharpbeak (friendly too, but sharp).
What do I do?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

The barred rock can protect himself.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

What do I do to stop this?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Invite him to supper.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha :no: I can't stand sending any of them to freezer camp


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

..........?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Help?......


----------



## Pilgrim_Kev (Mar 28, 2013)

Isolate him for a week or so to show him who's boss.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm working with silkies right now that are so incredibly skittish. They like scream and run from me when I get near them. So I am forcing them to spend time with me individually. I catch one and sit cuddling it for at least 15 mins. Mine are younger though. I have managed to make everyone else pretty cuddly and want my attention. Just not those two!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Pilgrim_Kev said:


> Isolate him for a week or so to show him who's boss.


*SIGH* Will that work for a month old?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Google it! See what other people have said.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> I'm working with silkies right now that are so incredibly skittish. They like scream and run from me when I get near them. So I am forcing them to spend time with me individually. I catch one and sit cuddling it for at least 15 mins. Mine are younger though. I have managed to make everyone else pretty cuddly and want my attention. Just not those two!


Not silkies! Leghorns!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I've read that leghorns aren't the friendliest of birds, it's why we didn't get any despite their awesome laying ability. I was worried with them and our kids. I used a breed finder and went with the most friendly ones I could find. Hopefully you break the skittishness and they do like you though!


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have had leghorns for as long as I have had chickens. The hens are very flighty but my leghorn rooster is a very good rooster and I can even raise baby chicks around him with no problems. I always consider leghorns to be very good chickens for eggs but are not very good pets other than the roosters.


----------

